# substrate question



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Currently I have Fluorite in my shrimp tank which I am having no cons about it.

Next is my Aqua Soil- Amazonia II (3 liters)- Normal Type which I previously ordered, might go in a cichild tank or a corycat haven.

Third is now Eco-complete which will replace my 20 gallon gravel substrate for my cories, ADF, platies, pretty much a non-aggressive tank. Also it is a 20 pound bag, should I put all or is that even enough for a 20 gallon long tank?

Is there any problems with mixing any of these substrates, also, are any really deemed the best for plant wise? I know people have their own opinions of which substrate is best for plants and aesthetics looks, but between the 3 I listed which would you prefer?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There is not one "Best" product. As you point out they are different colors, so even there there is a choice to be made. 
Whichever one works for your own system of tank management is the "Best" for you.
I have not heard anything wrong with mixing them. 
I have had experience with mixing some different substrates. The plants are fine, but the different products separated, with the heavier one sinking and the lighter one drifting upwards. Now the tanks are layered. 
Soil Master Select and Pool Filter Sand: Sand on bottom, SMS on top. 
SMS and Peat Moss: peat drifted up. Slower to mix.
SMS and Eco Complete: SMS is on top. Hardest to see the separation; both are black. 

When I have a few decorative pebbles in any of these the gravel drifts up and down through the substrate every time I disturb it, changing the look of the tank as if a river is flowing through it, moving the river bed around.


----------



## declevis (Nov 26, 2007)

I had to use 2 20 lb Eco completes in the 20 L and 29 Gal I set up a couple weeks ago. I don't think you would be happy with 20 lbs. as it would only give you 1-1 1/2" of material. Although I used it straight up I have mixed it in the past with everything from soil to other gravels. Have fun with the new tank!!!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

While there is flexibility in choice of substrates for growing plants, the reality is that some substrates will grow plants better than others, with all other things(c02 injection, lighting, and water column ferts) being equal. It really boils down to how much you are prepared to spend and whether you plan to grow less demanding plants, or more demanding plants. Also, keep in mind that substrate expense is usually a one time expense and the last thing that you want to do is go through the trouble of tearing a tank apart to change the substrate because you were not happy with the substrate. Having said this, here would be my recommendations.

(1) Aquasoil I or II: You really cannot get better than this. 

(2) Seachem Fluorite or Eco-Complete. The jury is out on which one is better. They now have black fluorite but you have to rinse it thoroughly or it really clouds the water. Some say Eco is fabulous, others say it sucks because it messes with KH and GH too much. Fluorite is inert.

(3) Soil Master Select and Scultz Aquatic Soil: Many people rave about how good the SMS is but an equal number point out that it can really lower KH which could lead to dramatic PH swings that could kill your fish. Schultz Aquatic Soil is cheap. I have tested it. It does not mess with water chemistry, but sucks at growing stem plants. It may be possible to improve it's ability to grow stem plants better by sticking laterite clay balls or root fert tabs in areas with planted heavy root feeders like crytocornes. This is something I will be experimenting with in the future to see if it makes a difference.

(4) Gravel over laterite clay, gravel over top soil, and even pool filter sand over laterite clay or fert root tabs would all work. I have seen some absolutely beautiful jaw dropping tanks with healthy, algae free plants that were grown in these types of media.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Schultz Aquatic Soil is cheap. I have tested it. It does not mess with water chemistry, but sucks at growing stem plants. It may be possible to improve it's ability to grow stem plants better by sticking laterite clay balls or root fert tabs in areas with planted heavy root feeders like crytocornes. This is something I will be experimenting with in the future to see if it makes a difference.


Yea that's what I do with my Schultz tanks, you use it because it's cheap and inert not because
it grows plants particularly well. I always stick a fert tab around the stem plants otherwise they
won't grow. I also use sand to hold them down, stop kick up during water changes and I like
the look.

I've used Fluorite and Eco and they are the same in my mind you just have to know there weakness.
They are a bit easier to setup than a SMS/SAS tank so I go with Fluorite for my smaller tanks.

I tried Dupla Laterite under sand before and it's not for the faint of heart or the newer hobbyist
as it's worse than Fluorite on cloudiness and kick up but it is probably better than anything else
on the market. I'm going to test that theory soon and try Aquasoil to compare the two.

- Brad


----------

